# HELP -- brake pedal not firm !!



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hello to all boys and girls,
How you doing ? I got a problem with my 95 sentra. Actually, this problem has been there for very long !
My brake pedal somehow is very lose. I mean, I have to step hard to get some response. If I step a little, it's like nothing.
Now I got my AD22VF done, and this problem is still there. (Damn!) So, please help me out.
If I need to change the master cylinder, which model fits the best ? Altima ? Maxima ? what year ... ? And is installation hard ? 
I thank you so much for your help ! 

Michael


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you need to bleed the brakes completely, get ALL the air out of them.

probably have a shop try it first and see what they come up with.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ALTIMA master cylinders are badass, and fit with lil or no modification, dont they? not saying thats your problem, just sayin...


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

*Thanks so much for inputs !*

Actually, I already bleeded out all the brake fluid about a year ago, but still no improvement after that. Bad Bad !! ><

Well, I bought this car second hand at the end of 97', and this problem was there since that. The pedal is soft. My gf's altima's pedal is so firm that it's totally different story ! 

You know, now I got my AD22VF, and I want the pedal firm as well. Hopefully we can find what's going on andget it fixed ! And I'd love to share my progress with all of ya ~ 

Thanks, chimmike & NotAnotherHonda, and all others ~

Michael


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Purple B14 said:


> Actually, I already bleeded out all the brake fluid about a year ago, but still no improvement after that. Bad Bad !! ><
> 
> Well, I bought this car second hand at the end of 97', and this problem was there since that. The pedal is soft. My gf's altima's pedal is so firm that it's totally different story !
> 
> ...


When did you install the brakes? A YEAR ago is too long. You need to re-bleed them as the pedal will loose some feel after extensive heat cycling.


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks very much for your advise, Wes. Actually, I bought the car second hand, and the brake pedal was kinda loose when purchased. I know the problem may be on master cylinder or brake lines. ( or could it be something else ? )

So, I am thinking if I replace that with Altima master cylinders. Will this fit ? What year should I get ? (1st or 2nd gen ? ) Have you heard how hard it is to install ? ..... and most importantly, will it help ? 

I know this ain't easy without actually seeing the car, but still, thanks so much for helping me out.

Michael


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Purple B14 said:


> Thanks very much for your advise, Wes. Actually, I bought the car second hand, and the brake pedal was kinda loose when purchased. I know the problem may be on master cylinder or brake lines. ( or could it be something else ? )
> 
> So, I am thinking if I replace that with Altima master cylinders. Will this fit ? What year should I get ? (1st or 2nd gen ? ) Have you heard how hard it is to install ? ..... and most importantly, will it help ?
> 
> ...


I still say that's a waste. Properly bleed your brakes and you will notice a huge difference. A new MC will do nothing but change bias unless there is aproblem with yours. SOunds like a new set of pads and a good bleeding would do wonders, especially since you have not torn it apart yet.


----------



## willembop (Sep 28, 2003)

*Brakes soft*



Purple B14 said:


> Hello to all boys and girls,
> How you doing ? I got a problem with my 95 sentra. Actually, this problem has been there for very long !
> My brake pedal somehow is very lose. I mean, I have to step hard to get some response. If I step a little, it's like nothing.
> Now I got my AD22VF done, and this problem is still there. (Damn!) So, please help me out.
> ...


You have rear drums, right? If so, you may need to adjust them. They are designed to automatically adjust, but when they get old and dirty the adjusters hang up and quit working. This has happened to me on Nissans all the way back to my first 510. Also on my Mitsubishi truck. Pull the drums, clean thoroughly with brake cleaner spray. Then put them back on and adjust. Might fix the problem.

Bill in San Diego


----------

